# V code as primary dianogsis code



## terrij38 (Mar 10, 2008)

I know that I have read this before please correct me if wrong.
A patient comes in for office visit (ophthalmology) had cataract surgery
previous year one eye.   The physician diagnosis is  V45.61 and 366.02 as the secondary.  I do not believe that you can have a primary diagnosis as a V code is this true  shouldn't it be a secondary.  

Thanks TJ


----------



## cedwards (Mar 10, 2008)

You are correct that V45.61 Cataract extraction status *can not* be used as a primary diagnosis.  It is only to be used as a secondary diagnosis.  The box next to the code that says SDx indicates that.  There are some V codes that you *can* only use as primary diagnosis.  They are indicated with a box next to them that states PDx.  Any other V code can be used as a primary diagnosis.


----------

